# Bueno/weno/wenu



## Excalibre

He notat moltes vegades en parla informal en Internet l'ús de la paraula "bueno" (escrita en diverses maneres) com a marcador de discurs. (Perdoneu-me, no sé com es diu en català; intento traduir el terme lingüístic anglès "discourse marker".) És obvi que aquesta és un préstec del castellà, però estic curiós com és percebut en català.

Se la fa servir molt en la parla informal en català, o només en Internet? Se la considera un barbarisme inacceptable? I si l'és, qual és l'equivalent més natural que sigui autèntic al català? No l'he vista aquí en aquest forum, el qual em fa sospitar que als defensors de la llengua no els agrada, i vull evitar-la si no se la considera una part del català genuí.

(I, naturalment, estaria agraït si em corregíssiu els meus errors lingüístics.)


----------



## gica

És una espanyolada que no es pot acceptar, de cap manera. Fins i tot el principi d'economia del llenguatge va a favor de fer servir *BÉ*, mot molt més curt. La supressió de "bueno" va ser una de les primeres coses que els mestres de català ensenyaven, després de la mort del dictador.

Correccions, tal com demanes: "I si l'és, qual és..." seria "I si *ho* és, *quin* és..."
"el qual" seria "*la qual cosa*", en aquest cas. Una altra opció seria dir "*i això* em fa sospitar..."
En general escrius molt bé. Endavant!
Salutacions.


----------



## Excalibre

gica said:


> La supressió de "bueno" va ser una de les primeres coses que els mestres de català ensenyaven, després de la mort del dictador.


Ahh, sí? No em vaig adonar quant signifiqués aquesta paraula. Això es molt interessant, gràcies. (I també per corregir-me!)


----------



## avellanainphilly

Excalibre said:


> Se la fa servir molt en la parla informal en català, o només en Internet? Se la considera un barbarisme inacceptable?


Hola, Excalibre,

No només es fa servir per internet, sinó que ho sentiràs en tota mena de contextos col·loquials (i no tant col·loquials). Com diu el/la Gica, és un barbarisme.


----------



## merquiades

No sé si Catalunya Ràdio és un bon mirall de la societat en general, però en escoltar les noticies ara mateix, he sentit (bueno- pronunciat potser boénu) al menys cinc vegades en deu minuts. Ningú ha fet l'esforç de dir "doncs".


----------



## Excalibre

Es diria "doncs" en comptes de "bueno"? Doncs, no estic cert que sé exactament que signifiquen, perquè jo no m'adonava que es pot intercanviar-les.


----------



## ernest_

No. En català correcte, "bueno" és "bé". I "doncs" és el que s'hauria de dir en lloc de "pues". La veritat és que aquests castellanismes, especialment "bueno", estan molt arrelats. Entre els joves un altre castellanisme molt freqüent és "vale". També hi ha vells que parlen un català magnífic, però contínuament diuen castellanismes com "sombra" i "pues".


----------



## panjabigator

Què tal "d'accord" en aquest context?


----------



## Excalibre

ernest_ said:


> També hi ha vells que parlen un català magnífic, però contínuament diuen castellanismes com "sombra" i "pues".


I a cert punt això és molt natural i passa també entre totes les llengües en contacte. Per exemple, el so "r" uvular característic del francès va entrar en la fonètica del alemany estàndard i els alemanys no s'hi preocupen. (D'allà va passar a certs dialectes del noruec i del suec també!)

És clar que la situació d'una llengua minoritària no sigui exactament el mateix, però es pot preveure el préstec de paraules entre llengües veïnes.


----------

